

Airless energy return wheel - eulerphi
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_return_wheel

======
lutusp
Quote: "An object that is sprung requires dramatically less energy to move
than an unsprung object."

Translation: "I don't know anything about physics."

How did this nonsense get posted to Wikipedia?

~~~
eulerphi
The "less energy" is only true for an uneven surface. A normal tire would have
to fight against the up/down movement. The sprung tire would act somewhat like
a cam and transfer the up/down movement into forward movement.

